# Επιπρόσθετα > Ενέργεια: Εξοικονόμιση, Άλλες Μορφές Παραγωγής >  >  Παραγωγή biodiesel

## ts0gl1s

Καλημέρα σε όλους με αφορμή αυτό 

  το βίντεο μ μπαίνουν διάφορες ιδέες αλλά με τα στοιχειά που μας δίνει έχω μπερδευτεί σαν να είναι λίγο λάθος άκου εκεί 5 γαλόνια  μεθανολης σε 3 γαλόνια χρησιμοποιημένων λαδιών….πες τε πως έχουμε το λάδι και την καυστική σόδα την μεθανολη που την βρίσκουμε?

----------

aeonios (19-06-12)

----------


## PanagiotisHlektrlogos

Θάνο να ξαναδείς το βίντεο.   :Smile:   Λέει .5 και οχι 5 δηλαδή μισό γαλόνι ή 1 προς 6.

----------


## leosedf

Σωστά, αναμιγνύετε μεθανόλη με λάδια και καυστική σόδα. Περιμένεις να γίνει η αντίδραση (το λάδι πρέπει να είναι στους 50 βαθμούς). Κάθεται η γλυκερίνη στον πάτο την οποία αφαιρείς τελείως, μετά πλένεις το πετρέλαιο πλέον με νερό ώστε να φύγει η σόδα κλπ. Ξανά αδειάζουμε το νερό, φιλτράρουμε και ξαναθερμαίνουμε το πετρέλαιο να φύγει και όλο το νερό και είμαστε έτοιμοι.
Κάπως έτσι χονδρικά γίνεται. Και απ' ότι βλέπω η θεία δεν το έπλενε καθόλου με αποτέλεσμα να πάρει πούλο το αμάξι σύντομα. Η σόδα που υπάρχει μέσα (δεν φεύγει μαζί με τη γλυκερίνη) θα καταστρέψει το αμάξι... Rednecks..
Μεθανόλη technical grade σε καταστήματα χημικών κοστίζει 4 ευρώ το λίτρο αλλά αν πάρεις βαρέλι είναι πιο φτηνή.

----------

aeonios (19-06-12), 

ts0gl1s (16-01-12)

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

στα supermartket το προσάναμα για τα κάρβουνα τις περισσότερες φορές είναι μεθανόλη. Δες τι γράφει το μπουκάλι πάνω 
Πάντος η μέθοδος είναι πολύ απλή εγώ δεν το πολυπλήνω αλλα στο καυστήρα έχω το φίλτρο που το παρακρατεί 
Κάθε 5 μέρες το ξεπλύνω και είναι οκ (είναι μεγαλούτσικο)

----------


## leosedf

Χμ δεν είμαι σίγουρος οτι είναι μεθανόλη, είναι αρκετά τοξικό για να το πουλάν έτσι, συνήθως είναι παραφινέλαια κλπ.

----------


## picdev

σε euro5 δεν νομίζω να δουλεύει, στο καυστήρα του σπιτιού θα κάνει δουλειά ,αφού καθαρίζεται και εύκολα,

----------

leosedf (18-06-12)

----------


## apollonas

μεθανολη που μπορουμε να βρουμε

----------


## leosedf

Σε οποιοδήποτε κατάστημα χημικών η σε  αυτούς που προμηθεύουν φαρμακεία.
4 ευρώ το λίτρο η ζητάς βαρέλι.

----------


## apollonas

> Σε οποιοδήποτε κατάστημα χημικών η σε  αυτούς που προμηθεύουν φαρμακεία.
> 4 ευρώ το λίτρο η ζητάς βαρέλι.



4 ευρω το λιτρο , ειναι καθαρη μεθανολη?

Υπαρχει καποιο σιτε να παρουμε?

----------


## leosedf

99.0% νομίζω, καθαρή θεωρείται technical grade είναι μια χαρά για τέτοιες δουλειές.
Αν πας σε analytical grade 99.9 θα τρομάξεις από το κόστος.

Δες στο www.medicalhouse.gr

----------


## dalai

Το εχει ψαξει κανεις σας με τα καμενα λαδια? Δηλ εχει κανεις σας ψταξει ενα κοντινο δικτυο απο καταστηματα που δεχτηκαν να δωσουν δωρεαν τα καμενα λαδια τους? Τι εντυπωσεις εχετε ?

----------


## stratos111

Εγώ την μεθανόλη την παίρνω 1,5 το λίτρο από κατάστημα χημικών στα Χανιά. Δεν ξέρω την καθαρότητα βέβαια αλλά κάνει μια χαρά την δουλειά της
Έχει κανείς κανένα σχέδιο για κατασκευή μηχανήματος παραγωγής Βιοντίζελ; Το φτιάχνω 5 λίτρα την φορά και είναι σπαστικό.
Το μόνο πρόβλημα που αντιμετωπίζω, μετά το πλύσιμο μου θολώνει και κάνει 3-4 μέρες να ξεθολώσει.

----------


## Panoss

1,50 ευρώ το λίτρο αν πάρετε ένα 16λιτρο μπιτόνι,
1,02 ευρώ αν πάρετε βαρέλι 200 λιτρα (βγάζεις 1 τόνο βιοντήζελ)
http://www.kalogeropoulos-chemicals.gr/greek/index.htm
http://www.epartsalakis.gr/profile.htm
Τα 'χα βρει στο ίντερνετ αυτά που γράφω, τώρα δεν τα βρίσκω  :Confused1: .
Δεν τα 'χω δοκιμάσει.

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Παντως μη ψάχνετε μεθανόλη μεγάλης καθαρότητας γιατί μην ξεχνάμε στο τελευταίο στάδιο παραγωγής το βιοντήζελ το ξεπλενουμε με νερό  :Wink:

----------


## stratos111

> Παντως μη ψάχνετε μεθανόλη μεγάλης καθαρότητας γιατί μην ξεχνάμε στο τελευταίο στάδιο παραγωγής το βιοντήζελ το ξεπλενουμε με νερό



Ναι μεν αλλά, η μεθανόλη στο τελικό στάδιο βρίσκετε στην γλυκερίνη και όχι στο βιοντήζελ. Αν παραμείνει στο βιοντήζελ θα διαλύσει το αμάξι.

----------


## picdev

μόλις είδα ότι εδώ και χρόνια υπάρχουν μηχανήματα παραγωγής βιοντίζελ, πάντως δεν είναι δύσκολο να φτιάξεις ένα,
αρκεί ενας pid controller και όλα τα αλλα είναι εύκολα

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lNWwn...eature=related

----------


## apollonas

> Ναι μεν αλλά, η μεθανόλη στο τελικό στάδιο βρίσκετε στην γλυκερίνη και όχι στο βιοντήζελ. Αν παραμείνει στο βιοντήζελ θα διαλύσει το αμάξι.



και πως θα ξερουμε οτι δεν θα μεινει στο βιοντιζελ

----------


## aris285

Βρε παιδια συμφερει να το κανουμε η μας ερχεται πιο ακριβα απο το βενζιναδικο?
Και κατι αλλο θυμαμαι σε μια εκπομπη οι Mythbusters εβαλαν φυλτραρισμενο τηγανολαδο σε αμαξι και δουλευε κανονικα.

----------


## leosedf

> και πως θα ξερουμε οτι δεν θα μεινει στο βιοντιζελ



Πλένεις το πετρέλαιο και το αφήνεις ανοιχτό και εξατμίζεται.





> Βρε παιδια συμφερει να το κανουμε η μας ερχεται πιο ακριβα απο το βενζιναδικο?
> Και κατι αλλο θυμαμαι σε μια εκπομπη οι Mythbusters εβαλαν φυλτραρισμενο τηγανολαδο σε αμαξι και δουλευε κανονικα.



Αν το κάνεις αυτό θα χαιρετήσεις το αμάξι. Δουλεύει αλλά θα φράξει τα πάντα.

----------


## -nikos-

> Παντως μη ψάχνετε μεθανόλη μεγάλης καθαρότητας γιατί μην ξεχνάμε στο τελευταίο στάδιο παραγωγής το βιοντήζελ το ξεπλενουμε με νερό




Πανο απο οτι φενεται ξερεις ολη την διαδικασια απο το Α εως το Ω  
δεν μας τα λες αναλυτικα να μας ξεστραβωσεις ??

γιατι εχουμε ολοι απο ενα κοματι του παζλ μα κανενας δεν το εχει ολοκληρο.

----------


## panos_panopoulos

> Πανο απο οτι φενεται ξερεις ολη την διαδικασια απο το Α εως το Ω  
> δεν μας τα λες αναλυτικα να μας ξεστραβωσεις ??
> 
> γιατι εχουμε ολοι απο ενα κοματι του παζλ μα κανενας δεν το εχει ολοκληρο.



Oχι δεν έχω γνώση επάνω στο βιοντίζελ αν και πολύ θα ήθελα.  Εγώ επέρισυ είχα παράξει βιοαιθανόλη παρακολουθόντας αυτό το θέμα . Παρόλο που βρήκα πετρογκάζ και μπουκάλα υγραερίου δυστιχώς δεν ήταν ούτε τότε οικονομική η παραγώγή και δε μετράμε το χαμένο χρόνο εργασίας για την απόσταξη που είναι αρκετός, χώρια οτι η ζάχαρη έχει αυτή τη στιγμή 1,10 το κιλό. Ενδιαφέρον θα είχε να παρουσιάσω μονο τον αυτοσχέδιο αποστακτήρα, που όλα τα πειράματα έγιναν για εκπαιδευτικούς σκοπους. (!)

Νίκο για πληροφορίες σχετικα με το βιοντίζελ θα έλεγα να σταθείς στο ποστ #8, #14, #39
επίσης με λίγο ψάξιμο στο διαδύκτιο βρήκα μια σελίδα με οδηγίες παρασκευής : Ε Δ Ω

* Υ.Γ. ρίξτε και καμία ιδεα για το που μπορούμε να βρούμε ικανοποιητικές ποσότητες σε καμμένα τηγανόλαδα

----------

-nikos- (21-06-12)

----------


## stratos111

Μια ερώτηση αν ξέρει κανεις με σιγουριά. Επιτρέπετε να το βάζεις στο αμάξι; Αν σε σταματήσουν και πάρουν δείγμα, δεν έχεις πρόβλημα;

----------


## picdev

> Μια ερώτηση αν ξέρει κανεις με σιγουριά. Επιτρέπετε να το βάζεις στο αμάξι; Αν σε σταματήσουν και πάρουν δείγμα, δεν έχεις πρόβλημα;



ναι θα έχεις γιατί έχεις στο αμάξι αφορολόγητο καύσιμο

----------


## picdev

> Oχι δεν έχω γνώση επάνω στο βιοντίζελ αν και πολύ θα ήθελα.  Εγώ επέρισυ είχα παράξει βιοαιθανόλη παρακολουθόντας αυτό το θέμα . Παρόλο που βρήκα πετρογκάζ και μπουκάλα υγραερίου δυστιχώς δεν ήταν ούτε τότε οικονομική η παραγώγή και δε μετράμε το χαμένο χρόνο εργασίας για την απόσταξη που είναι αρκετός, χώρια οτι η ζάχαρη έχει αυτή τη στιγμή 1,10 το κιλό. Ενδιαφέρον θα είχε να παρουσιάσω μονο τον αυτοσχέδιο αποστακτήρα, που όλα τα πειράματα έγιναν για εκπαιδευτικούς σκοπους. (!)
> 
> Νίκο για πληροφορίες σχετικα με το βιοντίζελ θα έλεγα να σταθείς στο ποστ #8, #14, #39
> επίσης με λίγο ψάξιμο στο διαδύκτιο βρήκα μια σελίδα με οδηγίες παρασκευής : Ε Δ Ω
> 
> * Υ.Γ. ρίξτε και καμία ιδεα για το που μπορούμε να βρούμε ικανοποιητικές ποσότητες σε καμμένα τηγανόλαδα



ξέρω οτι υπάρχουν διάφοροι που αγοράζουν τηγανόλαδο απο ταβέρνες κτλ, και τα εμπορευονται μετά για να γίνου βούτηρα , λάδια και άλλα.
Υπολόγιες το κόστος παρασκευής? χωρί φυσικά την αρχική σου επένδυση

----------


## stratos111

> ναι θα έχεις γιατί έχεις στο αμάξι αφορολόγητο καύσιμο



Που το ξερουν ότι είναι αφορολόγητο;Πωλήται κανονικά. Αλλά δεν ξέρω αν επιτρέπετε για κίνηση. Αυτό ρώτησα

 
Όπως δείχνουν τα         στοιχεία των πωλήσεων για το 1999 από τον         παρακάτω πίνακα, η αποδοχή του         βιοντίζελ από το κοινό ήταν         ικανοποιητική: 
  Πρατήριο
 Πωλήσεις Βιοντίζελ                 (lt)
 %                 Συνολικών Πωλήσεων Ντίζελ

 Ξάνθη (1)
 15300
 28

 Ξάνθη (2)
 28200
 53

 Κομοτηνή
 69000
 42

 Αλεξανδρούπολη
 101000
 29

 Φέρες
 17800
 41


 *Πίνακας 1*:     Πωλήσεις βιοντίζελ από τα πρατήρια της     ΕΛΙΝΟΙΛ το 1999

----------


## panos_panopoulos

> ξέρω οτι υπάρχουν διάφοροι που αγοράζουν τηγανόλαδο απο ταβέρνες κτλ, και τα εμπορευονται μετά για να γίνου βούτηρα , λάδια και άλλα.
> Υπολόγιες το κόστος παρασκευής? χωρί φυσικά την αρχική σου επένδυση



Ευχαριστώ, θα με ενδιέφερε μόνο και μονο σαν πείραμα αυτή τη στιγμή όχι ομως για παραγωγή και εμπορία. Αν παρήγαγα βιοντήζελ θα το έτρωγε δοκιμαστικά ο λεβητας το χειμώνα.

Γνωρίζω επαγγελματίες που ρίχνουν σιωπηρά πετρελαιο θέρμανσης στο αμάξι τους λόγω της φθηνότερης μεχρι τώρα τιμής. Μη με ρωτήσετε τις συνέπειες αν υπάρχουν τελικά αυτές και δεν είναι μόνο σε φορολογία η διαφορά κινησης / θερμανσης.

Και ένα εύλογο ερώτημα που δεν αφορά το βιοντήζελ αν και το περνει και αυτό η μπάλα, είναι αν εξισωθεί ο φόρος κατανάλωσης και έχει ίδια τιμή το κίνησης με το θέρμανσης και δεδομένου οτι το ντίζελ κίνησης είναι πιο καλύτερο σε θερμιδογόνο δύναμη και σε υπολείμματα ρύπων ποιος θα βάλει στο καυστήρα του πετρέλαιο θέρμανσης ? (τότε που θα έχει ίδια τιμή)

----------


## k_palios

Σπουδαζω χημικος μηχανικος στη Θεσσαλονικη (ελπιζω οχι για πολυτ ακομα 1 μαθημα εχω), ενας φιλος μου, ιδιο ετος με μενα, εκανε πριν ενα χρονο τη διπλωματικη του πανω σε αυτο το θεμα. Εχω να τον δω ενα χρονο (με καλεσε η μαμα πατριδα να υπηρετησω βλεπετε) αλλα σε μια συζητηση που καναμε περσι μου ειπε οτι επεξεργαζοταν τηγανολαδα καμμενα και παρηγαγε diesel, το οποιο μαλιστα δεν ειχε προδιαγραφες μονο για καυστηρες αλλα και για μηχανες, το καινε δοκιμαστικα μαλιστα και μερικα αποριμματοφορα του δημου Θεσσαλονικης αν δε κανω λαθος. Βεβαια, για την επιτευξη ολου αυτου, δεν ειχε κουβαδες με σοδες, χητρες και διαφορα τετοια, αλλα τα πειραματα γινονταν στο ερευνητικο εδω στη Θεσσαλονικη με σωστους αντιδραστηρες κτλ.... Η εργασια αυτη ειχε παρει μερος και στο πανελληνιο συνεδριο χημικης μηχανικης πριν 2 χρονια που ειχαμε κατεβασει αρκετες εργασιες το τμημα. Το σιγουρο λοιπον ειναι οτι γινεται, ΑΛΛΑ μπορω να σας πω οτι δεν θα γινει με τα κουβαδακια και τις αλλες μπακαλιστικες μεθοδους, θελει οπως τα παντα τα σωστα εγαλεια. Θα κοιταξω μηπως βρω την εργασια η το ποστερ να το ανεβασω.

----------


## k_palios

http://www.8pesxm.gr/ αυτο ηταν το site, εχω να μπω απο περσι, το ειχε μεσα αλλα τωρα το εχουν ριξει παλιωσε, αλλα εχω το cd με τα πρακτικα καπου ξεχασμενο, οταν το βρω θα ανεβασω τα σχετικα

----------

leosedf (26-06-12)

----------


## apollonas

οταν λεμε το πλενουμε με νερο π.χ. πως γινεται αυτο?

Εγω σκεφτομουν να δοκιμασω ενα φιλτρο ενεργου ανθρακα , θα τα παρακρατησει?

----------


## leosedf

Όταν λέμε το πλένουμε με νερό εννοούμε αυτό... Ότι το πλένουμε με νερό (με το λάστιχο με πίεση) αυτό βασικά ξεφορτώνεται το NaOH (καυστική σόδα).
Τα βήματα είναι πολύ απλά αλλά αν θέλουμε να κάνουμε καλύτερη δουλειά παίρνουμε και κάποιο titration kit.
Θα επανέλθω μόλις επανέλθει ο χρόνος μου.

----------


## stratos111

Τελικά, ξέρει κανεις αν επιτρέπετε το βιοντίζελ για κίνηση;
Η έστω που μπορώ να ρωτήσω να μου πούνε υπεύθυνα.

----------


## apollonas

εγω πιστευω επιτρεπεται, εξαλου θα σου ανοιξουν το ρεζεβουαρ για να δουν τι καυσιμο εχεις? Πες τοπυς πεταξα τα τιγανολαδα μεσα

----------


## k_palios

http://www.autotriti.gr/data/be/news...ews/100601.asp

----------


## elefsinara

Καλημέρα σας. Εχτές έμαθα οι η παργογη σε σπιτια και η χρήση του βιοντηζελ είναι παράνομη απο τον νόμο! Πήρα τηλ στο 2106969312 και μου το είπανε!Ξέρει κάποιος κάτι παραπάνω!

----------


## aeonios

Λογικό είναι φίλε Πάνο και καλώς ήλθες!

Το κράτος αν φτιάχνουμε μόνοι μας δική μας παραγωγή δεν μπορεί να φορολογεί την 'εστω και μικρή παραγωγή μας οπότε τα κερατιάτικα που βάζει στη διάθεση του κανονικού ντίζελ πάνε περίπατο αν όλοι μας είχαμε δική μας παραγωγή !

Ομως δεν μπορούν να σου κάνουν τίποτα από τη στιγμή που το βάλεις στο ρεζερβουάρ σου!

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Καλημέρα σας. Εχτές έμαθα οι η παργογη σε σπιτια και η χρήση του βιοντηζελ είναι παράνομη απο τον νόμο! Πήρα τηλ στο 2106969312 και μου το είπανε!Ξέρει κάποιος κάτι παραπάνω!



Άσε μας ρε Φίλε Πάνο .... δηλαδή εγώ άμα κλάνω συνεχώς και παράγω βιοαέριο , και μου αρέσει να βάζω φωτιά στον κώλο μου για να το παίζω "καυστήρας λέβητα" .... θα με κατηγορήσουν για παράνομο? 
Αυτοί που μετακινούν λαθραία και αφορολόγητα τα πετρέλαια τους ..... είναι πιο νόμιμοι από σένα? .... μην τρελαθούμε κιόλας

----------

leosedf (16-10-12)

----------


## -nikos-

> Καλημέρα σας. Εχτές έμαθα οι η παργογη σε σπιτια και η χρήση του βιοντηζελ είναι παράνομη απο τον νόμο! Πήρα τηλ στο 2106969312 και μου το είπανε!Ξέρει κάποιος κάτι παραπάνω!





αν δεν βγαζει πολυ καπνο να ενοχλει τους γειτονες τοτε δεν θα σου πει κανενας τιποτα,,,

α, και μην ξεχασω,, 
μην ''διαλαλης'' οτι εχεις στησει χυμικο εργαστηριο γιατι μπορει να στην πεσουν οι της αντιτρομοκρατικης

και με τις ποσοτητες γλυκερινης που θα βρουν ,,,θα εχεις δωρεαν θερμανση στην φυλακη.

----------


## Panoss

> Άσε μας ρε Φίλε Πάνο .... δηλαδή εγώ άμα κλάνω συνεχώς και παράγω βιοαέριο , και μου αρέσει να βάζω φωτιά στον κώλο μου για να το παίζω "καυστήρας λέβητα" .... θα με κατηγορήσουν για παράνομο?



 :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol: 








> Αυτοί που μετακινούν λαθραία και αφορολόγητα τα πετρέλαια τους ..... είναι πιο νόμιμοι από σένα? .... μην τρελαθούμε κιόλας



Όχι δεν είναι πιο νόμιμοι από τον συνονόματο, είναι όμως σπόνσορες πρωθυπουργών, υπουργών, βουλευτών.

----------


## Panoss

Παιδιά, όποιος έχει καταφέρει κάτι σχετικά με το βιοντήζελ, ας πει τίποτα, τι έκανε, καμιά φωτό, οτιδήποτε.

----------


## Skontos

> Παιδιά, όποιος έχει καταφέρει κάτι σχετικά με το βιοντήζελ, ας πει τίποτα, τι έκανε, καμιά φωτό, οτιδήποτε.




Απο ένα παλιότερο Project του σχολείου μας.

http://biodiesel-at-sch.blogspot.gr/...blog-post.html  Στιγμές απο την εκδήλωσή μας
http://biodiesel-at-sch.blogspot.gr/2011/06/8.html             Κατασκευή σε 8 λεπτά

----------

-nikos- (16-10-12), 

Panoss (24-10-12)

----------

